# Happy birthday ~A~



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

May You see 100!!!!

All my best
cc:chef:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

_Happy Birthday dear friend!_

Many happy returns of the day!

Nancy


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Happy Birthday, Viv!!!!!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

:bounce: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOOOUUUU! :bounce:

Pardon the singing!  Happy Birthday A!

Love Jodi


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

to to you you!

(This is for Melina, too!)

Best wishes for long, healthy lives!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks guys!!!

Being 32 is better than being 22 at least for me


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Vivian!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce: Many more!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy BirthdA y!

Have a special day!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

May you have an absolutely wonderful day!!!! And I wish you many, many more to come.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday, young one! May your 32nd year be filled with joys and wonder.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Happy Birthday, here's wishing you all the best and hoping that you have a wonderful day.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

_Kharan' le'gô soi _ and _Tu'khê_

Να ζήσεις Athenaeus και χρόνια πολλά μεγάλη να γίνεις με άσπρα μαλλιά 
Παντού να σκορπίζεις της γνώσης το φως και όλοι να λένε να μία σοφή 

A song for you. (Hey, it's all Greek to me too!

http://www.iti.gr/~kanlis/Greek/Font/Ra/hp.ra


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday! I agree with you wholeheartedly... 30s are better than the 20s.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks again,

Chrose you brought tears to my eyes.

You know, cold blooded Queen Mother rarely cries.

Thank you my friend


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

So sorry to be late for your birthday Vivian. I hope you had a glorious celebration with good friends, good food and good wine!


----------

